# Turbo 2.5 or bags



## vDub624 (Oct 8, 2010)

I really need some other opinions from other people. I love my car and way to take it to the next level but really can't decide whethe to save a little longer and buy a c2 kit and stay static or buy a kit from bag riders. I'm very indecisive and change my mind every minute. Just wish these damn things weren't so expensive. Is it really worth it to turbo our 2.5 with FWD and only 250 hp coming from the stage 2 kit. I want to do it jw if it's worth it. Any info would help thanks!


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

vDub624 said:


> I really need some other opinions from other people. I love my car and way to take it to the next level but really can't decide whethe to save a little longer and buy a c2 kit and stay static or buy a kit from bag riders. I'm very indecisive and change my mind every minute. Just wish these damn things weren't so expensive. Is it really worth it to turbo our 2.5 with FWD and only 250 hp coming from the stage 2 kit. I want to do it jw if it's worth it. Any info would help thanks!


Seeing as though I hate bags and am more of a 'go' than 'show' person -- stay static and go turbo.

You would regret the bags in the long run!


----------



## vDub624 (Oct 8, 2010)

I really have been wanting to go turbo for a while now. Just trying to get the courage to click "buy" haha. I know the 2.5 is capable of good numbers but I'd like to see it compete with Vrt. Haha


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

vDub624 said:


> I really have been wanting to go turbo for a while now. Just trying to get the courage to click "buy" haha. I know the 2.5 is capable of good numbers but I'd like to see it compete with Vrt. Haha


Then man the heck up and click that damn buy button!



:thumbup:


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

Turbo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

United Motorsports turbo. 

call em directly at HQ or contact bw performance.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Turbo

Bags are for groceries. You can still attain a real nice low with coils


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Bags are for groceries. :thumbdown:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Um its much more than 250HP I assure you of that. At least maybe i'm just lucky, but my car can run away from stage 2+ gti's Audi a8 4.2l and pretty much many other Nice cars. I may be delusional, but the 250HP quoted by c2 is probably a bit more on the conservative side. Have a friend that hit 289HP in his auto turbo rabbit. i'm also kind of wanting bags, but I also know WAY too many people that had bags, and then after a year went back to static. 

I'm not sure why they always go back to static, but from a few friends, they just can't get their ride dialed in. and it never rides like a performance suspension...


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

There are a few "performance" bags out there, but they don't compare to a decent set of coils, hell even a decent spring/strut set up.

The way I see it, ya, it looks kinda cool to have a car that looks like its eating the pavement. But when it comes to enjoyment, the butt dyno trumps all of that.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

bags can be good, can be used for racing, can be reliable.

coils ARE.


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

More GO less show please !!!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> bags can be good, can be used for racing, can be reliable.
> 
> coils ARE.


Since this is the 2.5 section the responses aren't surprising at all. I say go bags first wait till a couple turbo kits come about. You have a lot more to spend money on to go turbo and make it reliable, than you would with bags. You'll also need to keep a reserve of cash for when your turbo setup WILL break... 

And thanks greyt for saying that about bags. I was finna flip a bitch! Bags can outperform a coil setup any day if done right.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Since this is the 2.5 section the responses aren't surprising at all. I say go bags first wait till a couple turbo kits come about. You have a lot more to spend money on to go turbo and make it reliable, than you would with bags. You'll also need to keep a reserve of cash for when your turbo setup WILL break...
> 
> And thanks greyt for saying that about bags. I was finna flip a bitch! Bags can outperform a coil setup any day if done right.


What does this being the 2.5 section have anything to do with our opinions of turbo over a bag setup?

Take your troll bullsh*t elsewhere.

•|Sent via Tapatalk Android. Likely pooping or stuck in traffic.|•


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Since this is the 2.5 section the responses aren't surprising at all. I say go bags first wait till a couple turbo kits come about. You have a lot more to spend money on to go turbo and make it reliable, than you would with bags. You'll also need to keep a reserve of cash for when your turbo setup WILL break...
> 
> And thanks greyt for saying that about bags. I was finna flip a bitch! Bags can outperform a coil setup any day if done right.


i have seen bags outperform coils. and i have sen bags that cant handle daily driving for over 1 year...
its all up to what you ge and how you install it.

but, most coils are reliable.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

SimpleStaple said:


> Seeing as though I hate bags and am more of a 'go' than 'show' person -- stay static and go turbo.
> 
> You would regret the bags in the long run!


What go parts do you have on your 2.5 that you can make this claim? 

Never met anyone regret bags... They've always regretted not forking up the cash and skipping out on coils


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I can point you to a guy here in Jacksonville that hated his. BUT he had someone who was terrible at installs do all of the work on it. The car will literally float when on the highway. Trying to find the video I took last month...

I think this convo needs to take place in its own thread. The OP compared apples to oranges so naturally it's going to spark a riot. :thumbdown:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> i have seen bags outperform coils. and i have sen bags that cant handle daily driving for over 1 year...
> its all up to what you ge and how you install it.
> 
> but, most coils are reliable.


Yep completely agree. With an air setup on the track you can make on the fly adjustments, which with coils you would have to have pit time to adjust. But with coils you don't have to worry about blowing a bag, which is very Damn near impossible to do unless you are rubbing it or pinching the rears.

I think install cost, clutch upgrades, motor mounts, gauges and little things here and there are being left out of the equation... 

Op will do what he wants regardless of what we say, I just think he should understand there will be more to the turbo kit, and bags are pretty much a one time fee, if you run water traps


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

itskohler said:


> I can point you to a guy here in Jacksonville that hated his. BUT he had someone who was terrible at installs do all of the work on it. The car will literally float when on the highway. Trying to find the video I took last month...
> 
> I think this convo needs to take place in its own thread. The OP compared apples to oranges so naturally it's going to spark a riot. :thumbdown:


He must be missing his front sway then.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Back on topic and posts removed.

:banghead:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Coils are great, if you spend the time getting then dialed in/corner balancing and what not... To me its one thing that they have that bags might have a hard time achieving. But if you're good at going to your setting/psi that you were aligned at,I would assume they can handle just as well. 
The biggest issue I've had with those running bags, is the simple fact that they are only doing it for internet stardom.... Most have a great looking trunk set up, and it looks awesome slammed...but that's about where they fall off... To some, looking good is all they care for. I for one drive my car, and would never run without a front sway bar, granted there are solutions now that offer the ability. To me its about fusing things into a Nice little package, performance, looks/aesthetics and reliability. 
Can you run a turbo reliably? Absolutely!
Bags? Yes again!
Both? Yup... But at what point are you going to have issues with either? That's the unknown!
How cool do you look stuck with a blown bag? How awesome is it stuck with a blown motor? What can you afford to fix? Cheaper route says bags... I may bag my car someday...but beating up on porsches and other sports cars is the epitome of hilarity and fun!


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

nater said:


> Back on topic and posts removed.
> 
> :banghead:


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

oh my god, turbo is the way to go for sure. you could either:

A) try to look super cool for people while driving slow around town

OR

B) greatly increase the car's performance that will put a huge smile on your face everywhere you go. you'll also be able to actually feel a difference with this mod, instead of just looking at the car from the exterior.

:banghead:


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

Bags make a ssshhh sound and makes you look cool, turbos also make a ssshh sound but actually makes you cool.


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

I say turbo i wish i went with turbo over my bags. Everyone has bags now :facepalm:


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

nunumkv said:


> I say turbo i wish i went with turbo over my bags. Everyone has bags now :facepalm:


Epic.

•|Sent via Tapatalk Android. Likely pooping or stuck in traffic.|•


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Both are worth it, have their upsides and downsides.


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Both are worth it, have their upsides and downsides.


:thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

nunumkv said:


> I say turbo i wish i went with turbo over my bags. Everyone has bags now :facepalm:


proof there.

i personally would go C2 turbo over bags ANY day.
and what race series do they run bags on the cars?:sly:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

I have had 2 people I personally know that regret buying bags. But, in the end it is all just personal preference.

Do you want show, or do you want go?

There is always that nice moment when you pull up beside a GTI and he thinks you got nuttin. Or there are the times you pull up beside this static kid thinking he is low and then you dump her. 

LMAO! Pick your poison i guess... Im already retartedly low for the roads around here, for me it doesnt make sense for bags. Every tom dick and harry has bags here, and they do it just for status. Which is really lame.

Whatever you do, do it for yourself and what you will enjoy most.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> proof there.
> 
> i personally would go C2 turbo over bags ANY day.
> and what race series do they run bags on the cars?:sly:


SEMA musclecar events. When I went in 2010 EVERY 60's-70's musclecar running the autocross, roadcourse and everything in between were on air suspension... ALL of them I looked at were. They did phenomenally well.


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

Turbo. 250hp will do nicely. 

Bags are the parachute pants of the automotive world. One day, you'll be hoping no one still has any pictures of you rocking them. :facepalm:

You could also go headers and full exhaust, then couple that with a C2 SRI & tune, and an APR Carbonio. 

You'll still get to spend a lot of money, but it will be more reliable. Not to mention an easier install. :banghead:

205 hp at the wheels. Can't complain about that. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

I remember when people modified their Volkswagen to enhance the driving experience. What ever happened to Fahrvergnugen?
Bags are for kids that grew up watching Pimp My Ride. Turbo is for all of us that enjoy actual motorsport.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I remember when people modified their Volkswagen to enhance the driving experience. What ever happened to Fahrvergnugen?
> Bags are for kids that grew up watching Pimp My Ride. Turbo is for all of us that enjoy actual motorsport.



My new Sig. My hero


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I remember when people modified their Volkswagen to enhance the driving experience. What ever happened to Fahrvergnugen?
> Bags are for kids that grew up watching Pimp My Ride. Turbo is for all of us that enjoy actual motorsport.


church! Yeah I said it!

Perfectly explained. And FACT!


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I remember when people modified their Volkswagen to enhance the driving experience. What ever happened to Fahrvergnugen?
> Bags are for kids that grew up watching Pimp My Ride. Turbo is for all of us that enjoy actual motorsport.


Can I get an amen?! :beer::beer::beer:

Stance on the ground. Stance on the ground. Lookin' like a fool with your stance on the ground.
Lights underneath. Hat turned sideways, stance hit the ground.
Call yourself a cool dub, looking like a fool.
Scrapin' downtown with your stance on the ground!


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow...


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMwhl4IrPNc


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I know what its from, but I am amazed at the connection you made. :thumbup:


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

itskohler said:


> I know what its from, but I am amazed at the connection you made. :thumbup:


My mind works in mysterious ways.


----------



## chinapie2 (Mar 11, 2011)

Both :beer:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

chinapie2 said:


> Both :beer:


:banghead:


----------



## vDub624 (Oct 8, 2010)

WOW awesome at all the replies. Now i just won a court case i filed for about 2 years ago with my apartment roomate owing me a ton of money and now that i see and have been researching i AM GOING TURBO lol. but now the question is get the stage 1 kit and see if it satisfies or go straight to stage 2. Seems like the only difference is software and FMIC for like 2000 more dollars.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

vDub624 said:


> but now the question is get the stage 1 kit and see if it satisfies or go straight to stage 2. Seems like the only difference is software and FMIC for like 2000 more dollars.


 First of, its a 500-1000 dollar difference...Second, which kits are you comparing? The EL kits? FMIC is def worth it, specially since it doesn't add 2000 bucks. :facepalm:


----------



## vDub624 (Oct 8, 2010)

yes your right i jusy looked i was exagerating but its still considerably more. dont know if its worth right now


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I remember when people modified their Volkswagen to enhance the driving experience. What ever happened to Fahrvergnugen?
> Bags are for kids that grew up watching Pimp My Ride. Turbo is for all of us that enjoy actual motorsport.


 This is my sig, too. 

:thumbup:


----------



## rconley (Mar 23, 2011)

do the internals in the 2.5 need to be upgraded if you go stage 3? or even stage 2?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

rconley said:


> do the internals in the 2.5 need to be upgraded if you go stage 3? or even stage 2?


 stage 2 requires no upgrades. stage 3 requires the addition of a head spacer


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

rconley said:


> do the internals in the 2.5 need to be upgraded if you go stage 3? or even stage 2?


 No, as pensy mentioned not much is needed when going stage 3. Option b is to do 8.5:1 pistons.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

If you have any questions on going turbo with the Rabbit, give me a shout anytime.... I love taking a break from trolling Vortex and responding to emails to talk with a fellow enthusiast 

 :thumbup: 

Also, for discussion purposes: my Harlequin is on bags BUT i have the itch to go fast now so it will be seeing a swap over winter and will still be on bags next year 

:laugh:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I remember when people modified their Volkswagen to enhance the driving experience. What ever happened to Fahrvergnugen?
> Bags are for kids that grew up watching Pimp My Ride. Turbo is for all of us that enjoy actual motorsport.


 i knew i liked you......:beer: 
now bring that car friday to NJmotorsports park and race with us in my R32t


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> i knew i liked you......:beer:
> now bring that car friday to NJmotorsports park and race with us in my R32t


 NOT FAIR.... i wanna see this


----------



## phx08 (Oct 10, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I remember when people modified their Volkswagen to enhance the driving experience. What ever happened to Fahrvergnugen?
> Bags are for kids that grew up watching Pimp My Ride. Turbo is for all of us that enjoy actual motorsport.


 Hit it right on the head there!!!!!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

you have 18 hours before i'm on track...your 10 hours away....leaves 8 hours to sleep... com on over.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> you have 18 hours before i'm on track...your 10 hours away....leaves 8 hours to sleep... com on over.


 Dont tempt me, broseph....


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> dont tempt me, broseph....


 do eeeet!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> i knew i liked you......:beer:
> now bring that car friday to NJmotorsports park and race with us in my R32t


Can't this weekend, it's Beer Fest downtown. :beer: :beer: Priorities. 
I kid, I kid. .....Wait. :sly:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Can't this weekend, it's Beer Fest downtown. :beer: :beer: Priorities.
> I kid, I kid. .....Wait. :sly:


If I know Josh, which i'm pretty sure I do, he will respect that decision considering he himself loves the fruit of the hops.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## Turb0Chipped (Mar 28, 2003)

quite simple answer, buy what YOU want to do the most! Or just install them both in time :thumbup:


----------



## vDub624 (Oct 8, 2010)

OK guys so i just bought turbo manifold (C2) some 8.5 pistons and integrated rods for a good deal. now i think i am going to piece together a kit, seems it might be cheaper and more powerful. But i am buying plenty of parts from c2 as well. I am wondering what turbo would be good all around. i know i might get 315 out of the motor so somewhere around there. maybe 350. was thinking of buying stage 3 c2 software after i piece it together. Would this work? What size injectors? 550? id like to buy some used injectors and harness if i can find it. I WANNA get this going help me out! thankss. Also it looks like im gonna have to buy fmic piping from c2 as custom seems expensive and i already have an actually front mount


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

vDub624 said:


> OK guys so i just bought turbo manifold (C2) some 8.5 pistons and integrated rods for a good deal. now i think i am going to piece together a kit, seems it might be cheaper and more powerful. But i am buying plenty of parts from c2 as well. I am wondering what turbo would be good all around. i know i might get 315 out of the motor so somewhere around there. maybe 350. was thinking of buying stage 3 c2 software after i piece it together. Would this work? What size injectors? 550? id like to buy some used injectors and harness if i can find it. I WANNA get this going help me out! thankss. Also it looks like im gonna have to buy fmic piping from c2 as custom seems expensive and i already have an actually front mount


 if you already got pistons and rods why not go for more HP and go BT? get a SRI


----------



## vDub624 (Oct 8, 2010)

BT im guessing big turbo? well i dont know what stage 3 is capable of and that could be a possibility but it is going to be a daily so cant be to crazy. if i go bigger im gonna need fuel pump diff injectors and all that seems un tested territory (not totally untested but not to much) also i really want it on the road and feel the power and then go from there to see if i want more or less. i will eventually buy sri but right now i want to avoid that 1000$ lol. 


And what would BT be gt35r? would it spool quick enough? i was thinking maybe 30r but not too sure. this is my first FI project so info helps out


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

imma be using a 5858 and just to give you an idea, on a 2.0T a guy is doing +550 Whp. 

imagine on a 2.5! s 
imilar flow, but more cylinders and displacement... 

if you think that may be too much, you can use a PTE 5558


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

the head supposedly has really good flow 



pennsydubbin said:


> I was told you really like the 6262 for the 2.5L. I thought it would be too big and laggy





[email protected] said:


> LOL @ too big and laggy.
> the 2.5L breathes like the 2.8L 24v. both will make 190+ whp N/A
> I figure spool will be in thhe low 3K range.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> the head supposedly has really good flow


 yes... its actually VERY good. 

even with my basic test, i was surprised... 

the 6262 will actually have a very nice spool, and this is comming from the people who actually tried it. 
i wanna do a 5858 because it will have a nice spool and more power than i need.


----------



## vDub624 (Oct 8, 2010)

what turbo comes with the c2 kit? it just says precision turbo?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

vDub624 said:


> what turbo comes with the c2 kit? it just says precision turbo?


 back on the early days it came with a 54xx .63 a/r


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

vDub624 said:


> what turbo comes with the c2 kit? it just says precision turbo?


 5457


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

vDub624 said:


> OK guys so i just bought turbo manifold (C2) some 8.5 pistons and integrated rods for a good deal. now i think i am going to piece together a kit, seems it might be cheaper and more powerful. But i am buying plenty of parts from c2 as well. I am wondering what turbo would be good all around. i know i might get 315 out of the motor so somewhere around there. maybe 350. was thinking of buying stage 3 c2 software after i piece it together. Would this work? What size injectors? 550? id like to buy some used injectors and harness if i can find it. I WANNA get this going help me out! thankss. Also it looks like im gonna have to buy fmic piping from c2 as custom seems expensive and i already have an actually front mount


 -yes stage 3 software 
-you will need 550cc injectors 
-probably better to buy C2's piping if you're not going to fab it yourself - making them yourself will still be kinda expensive


----------



## vDub624 (Oct 8, 2010)

lets say i get 6262 shooting for 400hp would 550cc's be enough without fuel pump? 

also im wondering what psi that would need to reach that goal


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

vDub624 said:


> lets say i get 6262 shooting for 400hp would 550cc's be enough without fuel pump?
> 
> also im wondering what psi that would need to reach that goal


 350 whp is pretty much your limit with stock fueling I'm told. 

6262 would be around 9 psi for 350 whp


----------



## vDub624 (Oct 8, 2010)

ok cool thanks. i think ill go 550 and the 6262 sounds awesome too its so hard to choose. Jeez now i definetly have to look for a clutch:banghead:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

vDub624 said:


> ok cool thanks. i think ill go 550 and the 6262 sounds awesome too its so hard to choose. Jeez now i definetly have to look for a clutch:banghead:


 yea you definitely need the 550's. And yes you need to upgrade the clutch. Many of us Stage 2 guys had slipping issues with stock clutch around 250 whp. I just ordered the South Bend Stage 3 Endurance clutch which is good for 375 wtq.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

My PERSONAL choice for turbo:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i cant wait to do my 5858 thing.  

in 17 days i'll have my mani+wastegate and soon after i'll have the turbo.. then its piping time and measuring to buy the oil lines... thankfully i have the turbo DIY that andre made long ago... yes, i saved the pictures. 

i was running some numbers... and if i make 300 hp (crank) that would bring the car to a power/weigh ratio of 10.3 lbs/hp from a 14.25 lb/hp!  should be quite fast.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

pennsydubbin said:


> 350 whp is pretty much your limit with stock fueling I'm told.
> 
> 6262 would be around 9 psi for 350 whp



Who is feeding you guys this exaggerated data?



-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Jefnes3 said:


> Who is feeding you guys this exaggerated data?
> 
> 
> 
> -Jeffrey Atwood


Are you referring to the fueling limitations or what I said about power output?

The fueling is what I've heard and read from people and companies in other threads here on the forum. The 9psi me and Josh kind of estimated would be the boost with a 6262 to put you at around 350 whp, because he was at 6 psi and make around +/- 300 whp.

If I have given any incorrect information I apologize.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm going in for a little stage 3 build I think soon...hopefully this summer.considering i've got a good chance of picking up a used motor with 30k on it...think I'll scoop that up and slowly begin the build... Low comp pistons, rods, valves, all new seats etc etc...I don't really see a need for anything over the 6262...may stay below that like 58ish...

Regardless this motor in stage 2 trim just pulls to red like a mad man! So slow engine build could be fun!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

